# Buchempfehlung für Objective C



## Epsonmaster (9. März 2011)

*Buchempfehlung für Objective C*

Hi,

ich habe vor kurzem mit nem Kumpel angefangen Objective C zu lernen .. 

Nun suchen wir ein gutes Buch zum lernen .. momentan lernen wir mit Podcasts.

Die Bücher von Aaron Hillegass sollen ziemlich gut sein.. 

Was würdet ihr vorschlagen? über weitere Tipps würd ich mich natürlich auch freuen .. 

danke schonmal

Christian


----------



## Hydroxid (10. März 2011)

*AW: Buchempfehlung für Objective C*

Objective-C 2.0: Programmierung für Mac OS X und iPhone: Amazon.de: Sebastian Meyer, Torben Wichers: Bücher ???!!!


----------

